# You look hungry.



## mysecrettaste (Jul 9, 2016)

_[Author's Note: I originally posted this story under my old screen name belly_kitty under the title 'You're filling out nicely pig' on FantasyFeeder a few years ago. Here is a revised version.]_

A girl with mind control powers reconects with her long time ex boyfriend, she starts to change him for revenge but some feelings never go away.

*You look hungry.*
By MySecretTaste
​

 I was sitting at a cafeteria tableeating a slice of chocolate pie and enjoying a mochaccino when I heard him. "Natasha? Is that you?" I immediately turned and saw him, my exboyfriend Dante. "God, not him,” I thought. We were together for almost two years until he decided to cheat on me. The reason? I didn't want to have sex with him, I just wasn't ready. So he screwed this drunken girl at a party and then married her because she was going to have his child. I thought he would leave me alone after that, but he kept calling me to tell me know how much he still loved me and bullshit like that.

The last time I had enough. He called me during a family dinner to tell me that he was having problems with his wife and needed someone to satisfy him. He told me it didn't bother him that I was fat; he just wanted to fuck someone. Being 5'7” and 180 pounds with an hourglass figure is enough to drive some men insane and I have always felt sexy even if I'm on the chubby side. I have a pretty decent face, kind of chubby, with puffy cheeks. My hair is naturally black and wavy and I like to keep it long. It looks great with my green eyes and white skin. But the situation was just too much, I told him to go fuck himself and that I didn't want to know anything about him anymore and just hung up. It had been more than a year since then when I saw him at the cafeteria.

"Hey Dante, how are you?" I looked up and gave him a fake smile. He realized that, and smiled pretentiously. 

"I'm great, thanks for asking, can I sit?" He didn't wait for an answer and sat next to me. He was pretty good looking, with dark brown hair and dark eye, taller than me, about 6'1” tall or so and with a light tan. He had an athletic figure, not too muscular but not skinny. He was hot. 

"So, what are you doing here Nat?" I hated when people called me Nat, and he knew that. 

"Not much, just relaxing." I took a bite of the pie and he smiled. 

"You've always had a sweet tooth, haven't you? I see that it has started to catch up with you," he said, poking my belly. 

I looked at him and said, “Yes, I guess, but that's something that never really bothered you." 

He laughed, "Well not now, it’s not my problem if you become a pig. I have solved the problems with my wife you know. She told me that I was getting fat and she didn't want to be with a fat guy." He pulled up his t-shirt to show me his abs. “So I started to workout and burned all the blubber in just a few months. And now I even work as a stripper, " he said, pulling his shirt back down. "You know, you could use some time at the gym too. And you may want to stay away from the candies for a while or you will never get someone as hot as me."

I was so pissed, I just wanted to hit him. How dare he talk to me like that! Who does he think he is? I wish I had some way to get back at him. Oh wait, I do have it. Didn't I tell you? I have mental powers. I can hypnotize and control people with just a few sentences. I decided that I needed more time to think of a proper punishment for him so I made my first move. "You know what, I think that you're right, maybe I should lose some weight." 

He looked at me and smiled triumphantly. "Of course I’m am right." 

I got a little closer to him and asked on a sexy voice, "Do you know anyone that could help me with that?" 

"Well I can train you. I've got plenty of experience and I even have some machines at my house, we can train there,” he said with a typical cocky wink. 

I put on a serious look, "But what about your wife? Wouldn't she be jealous?" 

He ate the rest of my pie and said, "She isn't going to know. She's going to visit her mother in another state for 8 months, so we have plenty of time." Perfect.


We made plans to meet next weekend and start training. I used that time to think what I could do. Make him sexually impotent? Turn him gay? Maybe he will like to act like a baby, or some kind of animal. Of course! Like a pig, a big, fat, lazy pig! I would make him gain weight and eliminate hismotivation to exercise. Yes! What a perfect plan! I would have to think the plan through really carefully.


I spent the rest of the week planning my revenge and getting all the things that I needed. On Friday, the day of the date, I was really excited. I went to his house on time and took my bag with my gym clothes and the supplies for my revenge. He greeted me and told me to come in. His house was ok I guess; a normal house with dinner room, a kitchen, and living room on the first floor. On the second floor were two bedrooms and a bathroom. The gym was in the basement and looked really professional. He showed me a small changing room and told me to get ready. I put on my black gym shorts and a matching t-shirt, put my hair in a ponytail, and laced up my sneakers. I waited for him to give me my exercise routine before starting with my revenge.


I spend a half hour on the bicycle and then did some weightlifting. He was doing some lifting as well, but I caught him looking at my ass a couple times. He was wearing some baggy gym pants and a snug white shirt. I went to the kitchen for some water and came back with my bag "Hey Dante, this is great, I can already feel healthier," I lied. 

"That's cool Nat," he said without even looking at me. He was staring at his reflection in a mirror. 

"Can I ask you something Dave?" He started to work on his abs. He wasn't going to be doing that anymore soon. 

"Sure babe," he replied. Ugh, what a jerk. 

"Do you believe in hypnosis?" 

He laughed and turned towards me. "What? Of course not. That's for kid and idiots. Why do you ask?” 

"Well I saw this TV show yesterday about how to hypnotize people and well, would you let me try it with you?" 

He looked at me, somehow insecure about the whole situation, but agreed to anyway. "Ok baby, but don't make me act like a chicken." 

I smiled, "Of course not!" More like a pig.

We went back to the kitchen and sat in front of each other. I told him to close his eyes. 

“I’m not supposed to see a clock swinging?” he asked me with his eyes still closed. 

“Of course not silly, that is just in movies and cartoons.” I started to send mental waves to him to make him feel tired and open him to orders. “Now Dante, you’re tired. You’re feeling sleepy. Your arms feel really heavy and tired. Let them fall. It feels as if you are in a cloud. Sleep.” With the last command, the trance was on.


I entered his mind without any difficult. The inside of his mind looked like a white room filled with books about himself and his past. My clothes had changed as well. Now I was wearing a white strapless dress with my hair loose. There were an enormous amount of bookshelves. The first one was packed to the limit with books. As I started to walk trough his life, there were less books. I used my powers to locate the book of his traits and an empty book. In the book of his traits, I found his willpower to exercise and replace it with laziness. He would now prefer to stay at home and watch a movie rather than go to the gym and workout. Then I found the confidence he had gained with his body and replaced it with shame for all the fat that he will have. 

I left it that way, and put the book back on its place. On the empty book I put the hypnotizing orders. As I spoke, the words were written on the blank pages. “Listen to me carefully Dante. From now on, every time you hear me, and only me, say “You look hungry, hog,” you will enter into a trance and feel a ravenous hunger. You will eat what I tell you. You will drink what I tell you. And you will do what I tell you. You will eat shamelessly, using silverware or your hands, not caring if you are making a mess of yourself, and snorting like the pig you are. You will leave the trance with no memories of what you did, trusting in everything that I tell you. When you hear the phrase, “You’re filling out nicely pig,” you will leave the trance.” And when I said the last word, the pages started to glow and my revenge had started.

I exit his mind and went back to the kitchen. He still had his eyes closed and it appeared that he didn’t know what I had just done. 

“Natasha? Can I open my eyes now?” he said, a little bit annoyed.

“Yes, I guess it didn’t work,” I lied, “but it was fun to try. Hey, are we done with the exercises?” I watched him rubbing his eyes. 

“Yeah, yeah, we’re done. I told you that hypnosis was for kids.” He looked at me and smiled. 

“Yeah. So, are you going to do something else today?” He was about to say something but stopped, as if he was reconsidering something. “I was going to go back to the gym to work out a little more but I feel tired already, maybe I’ll watch some TV for the rest of the evening, since I don’t have to go to work until Monday.” 

Great! I thought, a whole weekend to start to work on my little pig. I got out of the chair and started to walk until I was behind him, and said softly on his ear, “Maybe we should eat something. You look hungry, hog.” His body relaxed and he was staring into nothingness.

I opened the fridge to look for the most fattening things that he could eat. I found just a few pizza slices and hamburger meat. I gave him the pizza, still cold, and ordered him to eat. Meanwhile, I started making hamburgers and called a pizza joint. 
“Hello? Yes, can you please send me two jumbo pepperoni pizzas with double cheese? Yes, also send me a big order of wings and French fries. Ok, thanks.” I hung up the phone and looked back at him “Did you hear that pig? It is all for you.” 
I gave him a bag of cookies and ordered him to take off his shirt. “Pigs don’t wear clothes while they eat.” By the time the pizza came I already had 3 hamburgers made. I took money from his wallet and paid the guy.

When I put everything on the table it looked like we were going to have a party. Two jumbo pepperoni pizzas, a big plate of chicken wings, a big plate of French fries, a 2-liter soda, and 3 hamburgers. I doubted that he could eat all that now, good thing that we had the rest of the day. I looked at him and saw that he was salivating already. “Poor thing, the little piggy is hungry? Well then start to eat piggy, I don’t want to starve you to death.”

He started to eat like there was no tomorrow. He went for the hamburgers first, taking huge bites and hardly chewing the food. Ketchup and mustard dripped from his mouth onto his abs. Grease covered his lips and cheeks after just the first hamburger. Then he took another one. In an attempt to eat and breathe at the same time he started to snort slightly. 

"That’s right piggy, enjoy your food. But don't worry, there is plenty more, so you won’t go hungry." After finishing the hamburgers he took a slice of pizza and ate it slowly, almost enjoying it. With the first slice he drank the grease dripping from the point and licked the pepperoni. The rest he ate quickly, as if in an eating contest. When he finished the first pizza, he was breathing heavily with his mouth open. I could see that he was already stuffed,, he had truly made a mess of himself. Pepperoni slices were on his torso and on his face there was a mix of grease, ketchup, and cheese. I decided that it was enough, and ordered him to rub his belly to make himself feel better while I cleaned the table and hid the rest of the food. I left one pizza slice out. 

When everything was clean I ordered him to go wash his face and torso and to put shit shirt back on. He cleaned himself up and then sited back on the chair. I told him to start eating the pizza slice, slowly. “What a nice piggy you are, this is going to be really fun. You’re filling out nicely pig.” I saw him stop chewing the pizza trying to remember what just happened. 

“Is something wrong Dante?” I asked him. 

“Why am I eating pizza? And where did it come from?” 

I quickly invented a story. “Well, you said you were hungry and went to take two pizza slices from the fridge, you just ate one, look here is the proof” I said lifting his too tight shirt and showing him his overstuffed belly.

And with just seeing it, he started to feel it. “Oh god. I’m so full. What was I thinking eating that pizza? But it was just one slice. Why do I feel like if I had eaten the whole thing? Ugh.” He started rubbing his extended stomach. 

“You’re right you look so stuffed, like a turkey on Thanksgiving.” I said, teasing him. “Maybe you want to keep an eye on what you eat or you will start to get fat. By the way, how much do you weigh?” 

He was enjoying his rubbing his belly so much that it took him a few minutes to realize that I had asked him a question. “Ugh. What? Oh, I weigh 178 pounds of pure muscle.” 

And another 3 of pure food, I thought to myself. “Well, it seems that you need to rest. Do you want me to help you move to the living room?” 

I asked, already knowing the answer. He looked at me, and then at his belly, and suddenly felt ashamed that I were looking at his big fat belly. He pulled his shirt down as much as he could, and found that there was a small part of his underbelly showing. 

“N-no thanks, I can move myself. I’m no fat guy, so weak that he can’t even get up alone,” he said pulling himself up and trying to balance his body. When I saw him it was hard not to laugh. He looked like he was five months pregnant, and he was waddling a little.

He made it to the couch and fell heavily on it, so strong in fact, that he let out a big fart. I couldn’t help it anymore and started to laugh 

“Dante that’s disgusting!” I said, laughing from the kitchen. 

His face was all red now. “What was that? Was it because of the pizza? God I have to stop eating like that,” he thought. He laughed nervously, “Hehe. Yes, sorry I guess.” He turned on the TV. 

“Hey Dante, I’m going to work out at the basement a little bit, it’s that ok with you?” I yelled at him from the basement door. “Uh? Oh yes, no problem. You have plenty of fat to burn. Good luck.” Yes and you have plenty of fat to gain.

An hour and a half later I was exhausted and I decided to go see how my little experiment was going. I opened the door silently and then went to the living room and I saw him almost in the same position, with the dish of the slice of pizza that I left him; the pizza was gone and he was sleeping with the TV on. He had loosen his gym pants, was shirtless and his hands were on the little bulge created for all the food. He was snoring lightly. It looked almost cute. I decided to use this opportunity to embarrassing him. 

“Dante wake up!” I called him but he didn’t wake up, and I started to poke his little belly. “Dante! Dante you fat ass wake up!” I said and he came back to reality.

He yawned and stretched before realizing that I was in front of him, and that his pants wasn't hiding his belly, that was pointing at me. He quickly took one cushion from the sofa and put it on top of himself to hide his body. 

I smiled at him "Are you trying to hide that gut that you have there? I think that's impossible, it’s pretty visible." I took the cushion and put it away from him. 

He was so shocked that, he didn't know what to do. 

"Hey babe, don't worry about this" I put my hand on his belly and I sat next to him. "One meal won't kill you, you might actually enjoy it". I started to rub his little bulge. 

He looked at me angrily and removed my hand from his belly."If you're going to do some jokes about this, do them now; because this won’t be happening again. 

“Sure it will.” I thought. “I’m not making or going to make fun of you. I’m serious, don’t worry about it. Besides, you can burn it off at the gym tomorrow, right?”

He calmed down a little “Yes, you’re right. In fact I’m going to burn it off right now” He got up and went to the basement, still shirtless. 

“Not if I can help it.” I said to myself and followed him. I wanted to see him struggle to do a few exercises. I sat on the stairs and saw him doing some abs. He was struggling a little,but he still was able of do them. “Maybe is time for another snack.” I got up and walked near to him. I saw in his face that he wasn’t enjoying doing exercise like a few hours ago. “Wow, I’m tired already just from watching you. I should prepare a healthy snack for you. You look hungry hog." 

And with that he stopped. He just lay there, doing nothing. “Get up pig. Let’s go to the kitchen to exercise your stomach.” I followed him and made sure to mark the place where he went into the trance. 
In the kitchen, I warmed up the pizza, the chicken wings, and the French fries. He had left the 2lt soda so I put it on the table. “Don’t eat anything yet pig.” I teased him with the smell of the food for some minutes until he started to drool. “Ok pig eat, but just using your hands and drink directly from the bottle.

Like last time he made a mess of himself. The mixture of the pizza sauce and the chicken wings got on his face and chest, and cola was dripping from his mouth every now and then. I helped him with the bottle a few times and I could see his belly rise. It took him an hour to finish the food and his belly was as big as the last time. He was breathing heavily. “Good job pig, you finished everything. Now rub your belly while I clean everything.” When I finished cleaning the kitchen and him, I joined him rubbing his belly. 

“Look how cute it is. And you wanted to destroy it, that’s too bad.” I stopped rubbing his belly and went to the basement door. “Actually pig, let’s see if you can do something with all that food. Come to the gym.” 
He got up still rubbing his belly and went downstairs. “First let’s see if you can do squats, try to do five.” He was standing in front of me and I saw him putting his butt back and trying to bend down but his overstuffed gut was getting on the way. He did only three when sweat started to appear on his forehead.

“Stop pig, it’s obvious that you can’t do that. Ok let’s try some push-ups, start doing 5five” He lay face down on the floor and started to do them. The extra weight on his belly was an obstruction, but he did them without problem. When he was about to finish the last one I told him to stop in that position. I bend over to see how far his belly was from the floor. Disappointingly, it was ten inches from the floor. “Ok pig, get up.” I saw that he was still breathing heavily and sweating a little. “The last exercise is the sit-ups. Lie down again and don’t disappoint me.” He went into position with his hands on the back of the head.

He failed doing the first one and the second one. His belly was bulging in front of him and didn’t want to get back. “Looks like you’re going to keep the fat, baby. Pig, I want you to keep doing sit-ups. You’re filling out nicely,pig.” I walked back to the stairs and sat. 

Dante stopped and fell on his back. “Oof. That was a pretty good work out. I'm sweating like a pig. But I feel heavier. And my stomach looks bigger, don’t you think?” he looked at me. 

I saw him there, sweating, tired, with an overstuffed belly, trying to do sit-ups, and I just smiled at him. “No, it looks the same to me.”

I went back to my house and took a shower to relax from the first day of exercise. I left Dante at his house after accepting his invitation to spend the next night at his house. I went to the bed and called Dante by phone. “Hey Dante I just wanted to thank you again for everything you are doing for me. Did you eat something? You look hungry hog,” and he went in trance. I didn’t know what to do next. “Okay pig, tell me yes or no: are you hungry?” 

He responded with a sleepy “yes.” I thought about what to do. “I want you to call the pizza joint and order two jumbo pizzas with pepperoni. You’re going to wait for them and pay for them. Then you’re going to go to the kitchen and eat them. You’ll clean everything, go to take a shower, then call me back. Go now.” 

He hung up and I hoped that the orders weren’t too complicated. Two hours later, he called me. “I’ve finished.” 

It worked! Amazing! “Okay, now you’re going to go to sleep and you won’t remember this. You’re filling out nicely pig.” 

He came back to his senses. “I have to go to sleep Nat, see you tomorrow.”

The next day was the same routine, I’ll go to his house, do the exercise routine, get him on trance and stuff him, help him to the couch to watch movies, then stuff him again, watch a few more movies, and stuff him one last time. Saturday and Sunday passed and was time for him to go back to work. By Monday, his abs had softened a little and his belly was round all the time. I caught him getting dressed and I could see that his jeans were one size too small. 

“You shouldn't look at me while I'm getting dressed or you could fall in love with me again, and remember that I’m married now. You can’t have me,” he said with a wink. 

I just rolled my eyes. “Yes, whatever. I just came to ask you if you wanted to eat something before work.” 

He now was wearing a tight white shirt. “No, I don’t eat before work. I don’t want the ladies to think that I’m fat.” 

I knew that he was going to say no “ok, but you should eat something. You look hungry hog.” He stopped putting on his belt. “Let’s feed that cute belly of yours, come with me to the kitchen pig.” 
In the kitchen I had made a big bowl of pasta and meatballs, with another two-liter of soda. “Pig I want you to eat this with your fork, but be careful. I don’t want any stain on that cute white shirt.” I put a napkin on him just in case. It took him an hour to finish the food, leaving his belly big and round, sticking out. I cleaned everything and ordered him to go back to his room. I went with him and rubbed his belly. “With this, you won’t have to worry about looking fat for the ladies, they will know how fat you are.” I went back to my place at the door. “Pig when you exit the trance you won’t see any difference with your belly until you get to your work and you’ll be embarrassed byhow big you gut is. You’re filling out nicely pig.” 

Dante was the same and he didn’t realize how big his belly was. He went to work and I followed him. I saw him enter an old building and talk with the security guard. With my mental powers, I convinced the guard that I was the cleaning lady and went in. I found Dante in the dressing room. He had realized his big problem. “Ugh. What is this? I can’t believe I’m so big. I hardly ate anything this weekend.” He rubbed his belly and undid his tight jeans. His belly was round from all the food but soft from the gained weight. His butt was bigger. “I can sit without a cushion and I wouldn’t feel it. I need to cut the sweets.”

He was complaining with himself about his added fat when his boss came in. 

“Hey Dante I need you to… WOW! What happened to you!? You’re huge!” 

Dante went red, he quickly grabbed his shirt. “Dude, you should knock!” 

His boss didn’t pay him attention. “Did you eat a whole farm or what!? You can’t work like this! This isn’t a pig contest. What am I going to do now.” 

Dante put his shirt on again to try to hide his belly but it just made his belly look even bigger. “Look boss, it’s just a minor problem. I can get back in shape in no time. A few days, just give me that.” 

His boss was considering doing it because he was his best employee and the one with the most customers. But I didn’t want it that way. So I made him remember the times when Dante had made fun of him for various reasons and made him desire revenge. “No. I won’t give you a few days. You’re going to go out and dance right now. If the people like it, you can stay and get back in shape. If they don’t… well, you should start to look for another job.” And with that, he left. 

“No, no, no. This can’t be happening. How can I perform with this!” he said, shaking his belly. “I even feel slower. I need an outfit that covers most of my body. But, what? Yes! The firefighter costume!” He was going to take it when I intervened, giving him the mental suggestion of using the skimpiest costume he had. That was one of a cowboy; just a male thong with cow print, silver cuff and a cowboy hat. 

He went to stage like that. It seemed like he didn’t know what costume he had on because he did his full routine with movements that he used to highlight his abs, but now just made his gut to look even bigger. He realized all this until the end of his routine, when a bunch of women, manipulated by Natasha, started to yell at him. “We didn’t come to see fat guys!” “Get that cow off the stage” “Get us hotter babes please!” He tried to win them back and failed miserably.

Going back to his dressing room was awful. All his coworkers were making fun of him and poking his belly and smashing his ass. With the manipulation that Natasha had made with his confidence, now he was humiliated to have used the cowboy costume. When he finally made it to the dressing room, his boss was there with his things and the security guard. “Sorry son. I told you, now please. Take this whale out of my building.” 

Dante took his things and froze. “Wait! Let me at least change my clothes!” His boss had been manipulated by Natasha again and just said, “No, keep the costume. I don’t want a fat epidemic in here because of it.” 

And with that, he was thrown into the parking lot. He quickly made it into his car and put his shirt and jeans over the costume. He was so embarrassed. “What am I going to do now?” he looked down and saw his belly and heard it growl. "At least I can have something substantial to eat now." He turned his car on and went to the nearest donut shop.


----------



## otherland78 (Jul 14, 2016)

I really love the hypnotization aspect ;-) 
of this sexy story but i remember it beeing a bit longer ?:eat1:​


----------



## fatlilboy (Jul 15, 2016)

http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=2662 - Are you belly_kitty? This is the exact same story - and its title is "You're Filling out Nicely Pig". It's letter for letter the same one. Just not sure if you are her or are a plagiarist.


----------



## mysecrettaste (Aug 7, 2016)

fatlilboy said:


> http://fantasyfeeder.com/stories/view?id=2662 - Are you belly_kitty? This is the exact same story - and its title is "You're Filling out Nicely Pig". It's letter for letter the same one. Just not sure if you are her or are a plagiarist.


I' m the same girl. Wanted to post it here too because I spent more time here than in FF


----------



## otherland78 (Aug 8, 2016)

I just wanted to mention it in case someone just copied it from you and good to know that its you ;-) i find this story very interesting ;-) i like this hypnotization aspect very much


----------



## fatlilboy (Aug 10, 2016)

Did you just plagiarize me? Kidding - I loved the story as well. It's brought me to climax many times. You should write more often!:bow::smitten:


----------



## Borghen (Aug 14, 2016)

Why does it shift from first person to third person in the last paragraphs?


----------

